# NEED SOME HELP...



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys ok so its time for me to upgrade my fly outfit iv looked at so much in the last few days im lost... 


Think i can get any suggestions? I fish for bones, reds, sometimes snook ,perm,and smal poon. So i guess its alot but idk you guys let me know what you think. I would ike a much better 8 to 10wt then what i have now (bass pro white river set up) . 

THANKS GUYS...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

What is you budget for the entire setup? :-?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

depends how much you want to spend. If you want to stay cheap look at the tfo's. There great rods for the price. I use an orvis hydros 7wt for bones and reds. loomis glx 9wt for shorelines and small/med poons. I love em but theyre up their in price.


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

wonderful! ill look into them, entire set up honestly if its BAD A$$ i dont mind spendeing 7 8 9 hundred. I rilly cant be but i want a SICK rod!!! 

Now if with 500 buck or so you guys think ill have a rilly good set up ill go that path .... idk what do you guys think?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't name any rods specifically but my advice is to test cast as many as you possibly can. I have bought a blank, built a fly rod and really did not like how it cast... $200 down the drain.

A good local shop should have a handful of mid to high end rods you can try, take your own reel with one line (or borrow the shops reel & line) to compare the rods using the same setup.

Good luck!


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

THANKS GRAMPS ILL DEF. TRY THAT.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Tibor Back Country looks like a sick reel.

With a TFO TiCr X.
Should be good to go.
I've used the TiCr X and loved it.


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

> Tibor Back Country looks like a sick reel.
> 
> With a TFO TiCr X.
> Should be good to go.
> I've used the TiCr X and loved it.


x2, great 7 wt setup


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHH I WANT A NEW SET UP AND WANT TO GET OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Orvis 8/9 wt Battenkill reel and Hydros rod for sale, as well as a 10/11wt in same rod and reel for $550.00 each. With cases and boxes, these outfits retail for $850 each


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Rods are kind of personal preference as we all have different casting styles. Any of the top mfg's such as Loomis, Sage, T&T, Scott, Orvis or TFO will cast well and catch fish. I suggest casting a lot of rods before deciding. Don't overlook some older rods such as Scott HP 888 and STS line also Sage XP's and Xi2 as they may be a bargain on the used market.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> I have a Orvis 8/9 wt Battenkill reel and Hydros rod for sale, as well as a 10/11wt in same rod and reel for $550.00 each. With cases and boxes, these outfits retail for $850 each


Cant go wrong with this deal.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Have said this before and will say it again----especially since you mentioned bones/permit/small tarpon/snook!!!

SPEND MORE MONEY ON THE REEL AND BE SURE YOU HAVE THE BEST DRAG YOU CAN AFFORD FOR THOSE FISH YOU WANT TO CHASE!!!

You'll be hard pressed to find a rod from any of the companies mentioned that won't do more than most of us are capable of getting out of it. The TFO Axiom is a fine rod and I matched a 7wt with an Islander for my favorite redfish/bonefish/baby tarpon (to 15lbs)/snook rod! Sage Xi2s are really great rods (got em from 6s to 11wts) if you can find one at the flyshops and while there are some really great buys on used stuff, the new rods (even discontinued) with the warrenties are just unbeatable-----even if the dog chews one up (don't ask)!!!

Again, find the reel you want and go from there, you'll be glad you did!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm still just getting into fly fishing(so by no means an expert) but I have a TFO TiCr rod w/a reddington reel and really like it.

I think the best thing to do is cast some different rods before buying. No first hand experience with them but I've heard the Sage TCX is very nice if you like a fast action.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

A while back I read about a forum member purchasing an Echo Ion from Rajeff sports.. He raved about it,(was it CanoeMan :-?) I haven't gotten my hands on one yet but would really like to try one. There is something to be said about a 10' 6wt for Bones is stupid skinny slicked out water, and at $190 plus shipping it looks like a good bang for buck rod. And hey, you'll have plenty of loot left over for that Tibor(which you'll give to your kids, and they'll be able to give to theirs). 

There are some online retailers who will let you test drive a rod, with a minor restocking fee and pay shipping... Call around and see if you can try before you buy.

For Tarpon and big game you may consider an anti-reverse, saving you from bloody knuckles, Danielsson(Original Loop Manufacturer/designer) has new one out that looks tops! http://www.danielsson-flyreels.se/index.php?page=ct-serien&lang=en  Sorry for the wrong link originally posted.. At $1295 retail for the "Control" series reel it damn well ought to be indestructible!


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

If you don't mind a one piece 9ft rod...the gloomis pro 1s are the best rod I have ever cast... I probably own 20 fly rods and after I bought this rod in and 8,10, and 11...I don't think I have ever used any of the other rods. As far as reels go...you can't go wrong with a Tibor or Nautilus. Not cheap...but they hold their value well...and this the the last outfit you will need to buy. Transportation is a bit of a problem...but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

X2 on the Loomis Pro 1, if you have a skiff to transport them in they are a great value.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Save your hard earned money. Check out the TFO's, buy a 7wt, 8wt, 9wt for the same price as one Orvis or Sage. Unless you are a guide or FF certified cast instructor you can't tell the difference. I build my own custom rods and know exactly what I want the rod to do for me given my particular style of casting. I have built on Sage, Thomas and Thomas, TFO and some other brands that no one except custom builders would recongnize. I'll quote Lefty, "the TFO will cast better than you can". Test some TFO's with the fly line you intend to use and put your money into the reel.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Since you are in Miami you should stop by the fly shop and test drive the rods in your price range. I would definitely put the money into the reel as mentioned, a good drag is priceless! I'd look for a used Tibor Everglades or an Abel 3N. I've seen the Abels for $400-450 I have 3 of them and love them. All of mine are old school with no outgoing clik which I really like.


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

THANKS A BUNCH TO AL OF YOU! you guys have helped alot, Im going to try and test soime out and ill be geting back to you guys soon.

Thanks,matt.


----------

